# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  शराब के फ़ायदे

## superidiotonline

'शराब पीना स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक है'- यह वैधानिक चेतावनी तो आप सभी ने पढ़ी होगी, किन्तु अल्पमात्रा में शराब का उपयोग फायदेमन्द भी हो सकता है। प्रस्तुत है- इस सन्दर्भ में दो चौंकाने वाली ख़बरें-

----------


## superidiotonline

*शराब पीने के ये फायदे जानकर तो आप भी रह जायेंगे हैरान*

आजकल कम उम्र के किशोर भी शराब पीने से नही कतराते है। शराब सेहत के लिए हानिकारक है और यह बात उसी के बोतल पर भी लिखी हो तो लोग इसलिए नजरअंदाज कर देते हैं कि जब सेहत के लिए हानिकारक ही था तो बिक क्यों रहा है? इन लोगो के हिसाब से शराब शरीर के लिए जरूरी है।

----------


## superidiotonline

शराब से होने वाले लाभ:

# यदि कोई व्यक्ति दिल के बीमारी या अल्जाइमर से पीड़ित है तो उसे बियर का सेवन करना चाहिए क्योंकि इससे काफी हद तक राहत मिलती है।

----------


## superidiotonline

# अगर पढ़ाई में दिमाग नही चलता तो बादाम की जगह शैम्पेन का इस्तेमाल करने से सोचने की रफ्तार बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## superidiotonline

# वोडका से थकान भी जड़ से मिट जाता है। ज्यादातर काम करने वाले रात को इसी वजह से वोडका पीते हैं ताकि स्ट्रेस कम हो जाये और वे अच्छी नींद ले सकें।

----------


## superidiotonline

# यदि शरीर मे नमक की मात्रा बढ़ गयी हो तो उसे खत्म करने के लिए शराब या अल्कोहल बहुत जरूरी है।

----------


## superidiotonline

# जब शराब से होने वाले फायदे गिनाए जाते हैं तो इसमें ज्यादा फायदा दिल और त्वचा को ही होता है क्योंकि दिल की बीमारी हर लेने के साथ शराब त्वचा को भी मुलायम बनाता है।
-----------------
साभार- Fir Post

----------


## pyasa_sawan

Baba ji .. Yu tantriko ke daaru sambandit gudh rahasyo ko sarwajnik karne se apkaa matlab kya hai

----------


## superidiotonline

इस सूत्र से हमें यह प्रेरणा मिलती है कि गर्लफ्रेंड या वाइफ़ को कभी शैम्पेन न पिलाएँ, क्योंकि अगर उनके सोचने की रफ़्तार बढ़ गई तो वो चौगुनी स्पीड से आपका भेजा चाटकर खाली कर देंगी।

----------


## garima

> शराब से होने वाले लाभ:
> 
> # यदि कोई व्यक्ति दिल के बीमारी या अल्जाइमर से पीड़ित है तो उसे बियर का सेवन करना चाहिए क्योंकि इससे काफी हद तक राहत मिलती है।


अर्रे वाह ।
इसमे कितनी सच्चाई है

----------

